# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Cant view profiles

## SEAviator

I cant see my or other's profiles...

I read I needed 25 posts for this, which I got but it aint working

----------


## rosscokid

Same here

----------


## Matt

You need 25 posts before you can do this....

----------


## RAMWolff

Yea, but I can't even view my own profile, that's a really stupid rule, sorry! Here's the notice I have for clicking on my own profile name:

RAMWolff, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

My own profile?? Come on now..... Sheesh

----------


## gallagher771

i think it could so you dont get a bunch of robots..... ive seen stricter forums

----------


## RAMWolff

Again, my own profile?? I think that's a bit much! Just my opinion but I think it's valid. I've moderated forums before and this is a first for me.....

----------


## gallagher771

yea its weird i have 27 post and cant view my own profile

----------


## Showdog

They need to make sure us new members arent a bunch of flakes guys, cmon now, if you want the advise, ya gotta follow the rules. I know I am looking forward to getting some help from these guys.

Showdog

----------


## RAMWolff

I'm no flake and yea, I do want help. Seems most questions I ask here I get ignored anyways. I did find some other sites so I may have to join there to get the answers I need. This place has good info but not many folks are forthcoming with needed answers to individual needs. Not sure if it's "clickish" or what but it's a turn off for me

----------


## njviking

Ram, you gotta get your feet wet first. you got 22 posts and are asking peeps questions about illegal gear. not literally but think about it. people will warm up and trust me there is more info. in this site than anywhere and the reg's here are very very helpful.

just ease in and dont jump head-first.

just my .02.

----------


## RAMWolff

It's not illegal, it's controlled. I first joined here folks were there with open arms but now that I'm asking the important questions the silence is deafening. Quite a put off to me. I've moderated forums before and believe me I was one of the most helpful people that you could ask for. IT was an art forum so yea, I know this is completely different but there is such a thing as PM'ing someone ..... oh that's right, I may not be able to access my private area to actually get a PM here unless I have X amount of posts .... just saying ... lol

----------


## AllAlone

It's tough to get 25 posts when you only have a few questions and no one answers them. Don't be sarcastic either cause guys on here take it the wrong way...an entire website dedicated to steriods but heaven forbid you ask a question the wrong way, all of a sudden you get 80 poeple telling you to read the rules. Anyone else see the irony there? I know...I know...read the rules and stickies.

----------


## RAMWolff

Hmmm, only 2 more.... yea on the comments AllAlone... No biggie. Folks are paranoid here about stuff, I don't blame them a bit, but questions should be answered or at least directed to the appropriate thread if they have it bookmarked. Don't see the harm in helping newbies, I mean how does a site build a loyal following??

----------


## RAMWolff

Just saying! lol

----------


## Showdog

Just takes time for everyone to warm up I am thinking. We gotta earn our stripes so to say. I am willing to wait, and to learn.

----------


## RAMWolff

Yup. Now that I'm past my 25 posts I can finally access my private area and found a private message for me from a helpful member so hope I'm on my way finally to getting things figured out a bit more ... I did all this 8 years ago when I was going through wasting due to HIV and now that I'm older and experiencing is a bit again I just wanted help getting over some hurdles like dosing and what not but yea, patience .... which I've never been known for! lol

----------


## Big

beware of scammers, just for your own protection.

----------


## Apanda

At least it works for you now...mine is still messed up and not working

----------


## Big

> At least it works for you now...mine is still messed up and not working


admin is quite busy, but he will get it sorted out

----------


## Apanda

> admin is quite busy, but he will get it sorted out


I know and I appreciate the help. I'm a stay at home dad during the day and I work nights right now. So i'm home and online most of the day while watching and hanging out with my son. This leads me to being bored and I feel like it takes forever...even though it's really not long. This is why I am in so many threads as well haha. -end rant sorry

----------


## Showdog

Patience is a virtue........

----------


## AllAlone

Still can't view anything...not bitching...just wondering what's up.

----------


## Dobert

> I'm no flake and yea, I do want help. Seems most questions I ask here I get ignored anyways. I did find some other sites so I may have to join there to get the answers I need. This place has good info but not many folks are forthcoming with needed answers to individual needs. Not sure if it's "clickish" or what but it's a turn off for me


It took me a few posts to get people to help but, they did help and Im greatfull for it. I just had to be patient.

----------


## RAMWolff

I'm getting help but privately at this point so it's fine. It IS one of the best sites out there for info on all this stuff so I'll stay and yea, be patient. I'm not one of those types though that make this a regular hang out as I'm very involved with Facebook and DAZ3D art forums so one more forum to add in on a regular basis probably won't happen for me, no time. It's OK. Thanks for taking the time to reply! :-)

----------


## Shredded1

mine as well is not working, but i dont mind. Its late and time for bed, it can wait till morning. sleep good guys, we all need it!

----------


## bezzy

hey shredded1 your profile stil not working after 92 posts?? iu have to wait until i have 25 to see mine?

----------


## Ruutu#15

Just registered here, luckily i came to this topic and could see that have to post 25 messages before can even see my own profile. 

Didnt see that and though i did something wrong.

(Damn its hard to write with the cast on my hand  :Frown:  )

----------


## Numb uK

> Yup. Now that I'm past my 25 posts I can finally access my private area and found a private message for me from a helpful member so hope I'm on my way finally to getting things figured out a bit more ... I did all this 8 years ago when I was going through wasting due to HIV and now that I'm older and experiencing is a bit again I just wanted help getting over some hurdles like dosing and what not but yea, patience .... which I've never been known for! lol


Thats very comforting to hear! I wish I would have read more threads like this before I went and posted my first question thread and recieved a warning for fishing.  :Frown:  It was my own stupid fault for not reading through the rules. It's nice to hear that, if someone (maybe a newbie) is willing to put in the time on this forum that others that are well educated and experienced are willing to help them.  :Smilie:

----------


## JAMIE07652

Can i just post 25 times here ?

----------


## morty

Thanks this answers my question

----------


## 45factor

I must have missed it too... Good Info. Thanks

----------


## P90

I have over 25 posts and I still can't view anyones profile?? Help?

----------


## deadstar

I guess this explains my issues too--I can't view my own profile and I was wondering what was going on...

----------


## *Admin*

you need 25 posts to do that...

----------


## deladude

> you need 25 posts to do that...


but i have over 50 and cant???

----------

